# tnfish



## tnfish (Aug 17, 2011)

I live in Tn and am coming down in Oct Destin Pan City Pen area and would like to know which piers might be the best I konw its hit or miss but have never fished at the gulf Have fished eastern NC,outer banks buy not the gulf THANKS


----------



## Brett (Apr 18, 2011)

I'll give you a site with a lot of good information about Pier fishing in our area. Emerald Coast Pier Fishing Forum.com.:thumbsup: I hope this will help you. Good Luck !!!!!!!


----------



## tnfish (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks for the help


----------

